# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Os meus "reefs" (novas fotos Ago-2010)

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Julgo que é um sentimento comum a todos os membros deste fórum a paixão que o mar e as suas criaturas despertam dentro de nós. Para mim ter um aquário em casa é muito mais do que um mero desafio para manter entre paredes de vidro um ecossistema marinho recifal, é a oportunidade de conhecer e conviver diariamente com organismos de um mundo completamente diferente.

Estas primeiras fotos são dedicadas àqueles que passam a maior parte do tempo a admirar e a viver os aquários de recife e tudo aquilo que se passa em seu redor, os peixes! Sim, porque do lado de lá do vidro também se olha cá para fora.


_Amphiprion ocellaris_


_Amphiprion ocellaris_


_Amphiprion perideraion_


_Paracanthurus hepatus_

Mais fotos em breve.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Grandes fotos! Aqui fica uma recordação minha...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow lindos fotos Ricardo e ainda de peixes !!!  :yb677: 
Usas-te external flash ?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo...

Fotos muito boas, não seria de esperar outra coisa de ti.
Ainda tens que me dizer como se consegue fotografar o Hepatus como tu e o João tem feito.
Tenho que me dedicar mais a fotografia... mas o tempo é pouco.

Mais fotos e se possível do aquário de propagação... um exemplo a seguir por todos os que querem ter aquários de propagação.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Diogo, vejo essa tua foto todos os dias porque está no desktop da Sara, gosto muito!

Roberto, não usei flash em ambas as fotos, normalmente nunca uso.

Pedro, a minha Dory nunca pára quieta, anda sempre de um lado para o outro e come que nem um aspirador para compensar essa energia toda! Ás vezes até parece que o companheiro dela, o Zebrassoma xanthurum, se cansa de tanto correr atrás. A foto foi uma questão de sorte, assim como todas as de peixes. Os peixes são super engraçados e às vezes o que é preciso é dar-lhes a volta, por exemplo em vez de andar de máquina em punho a segui-los (o que só vai assustá-los mais) deixo-me ficar quieto e a apontar a máquina para um local do aquário onde quero que um certo peixe seja fotografado, o dito peixe sem saber começa a pensar lá para os botões dele o que será que há naquele sítio que aquele tipo ali fora está à meia hora a ver e pimbas vai até lá ver o que se passa, passa uma vez rápido e não vê nada, regressa depois mais vezes mais lentamente a ver se descobre o que há por ali até que acaba por ser fotografado aí umas duzentas vezes!

Agora mais fotos do reef de 720l:


_Zebrassoma xanthurum_ - Peixe cirurgião


_Cirrhitichthys oxycephalus_ - Peixe falcão


_Pterapogon kauderni_ - Cardinal de Bangaii


_Clibanarius erythropus_ - Eremita de patas verdes a comer as algas que crescem na concha do Strombus

E mais uma repetida mas que eu adoro:


_Amphiprion ocellaris_ - Peixe palhaço (fêmea)

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Muito boas!!!

Aqui fica mais uma... também do teu aqua...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Ricardo,

As fotos estão um espectáculo!Os meus Parabéns.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Diogo, mais uma grande foto do meu peixe mais antigo (já está há pelo menos 7 anos em aquário, 4 comigo). Uma das coisas engraçadas neste peixe é que nunca se sabe para onde está a olhar!

João, eu é que agradeço todas as tuas dicas preciosas! Tenho aprendido bastante contigo sobre fotografia.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Grandes Fotos

O nome cientifico do eremita de patas verdes é Clibanarius erythropus e é um parente do eremita de patas azuis Clibanarius tricolor.

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado Ricardo! Bem-vindo ao Reeffórum!!!

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Boas Ricardo,

Aquilo que posso dizer, a quem não tenha tido o prazer de ver ao vivo o teu aq. é só..não há fotos que possam demonstrar o espectáculo que é ao vivo.
Apesar de não ser um entendido, considero dos aq. mais bonitos que já vi (fonte de inspiração para o meu projecto)

Um grande abraço

----------


## João Castelo

Ricardo,

Só uma palavra - espectaculo   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

JC

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Apresento-vos a "dona" do meu reef de 200l, faz parte de um casal de _Premnas biaculeatus_ em que o macho tem as listas amarelas. O casal costuma fazer posturas regularmente. Apesar de ser considerada a espécie mais agressiva entre os peixes palhaço, o meu casal é muito simpático tolerando inclusivé a presença de outros peixes (e da minha mão) junto das posturas. A fêmea está comigo há 4 anos.


Fêmea de _Premnas biaculeatus_ - Reef 200l


Macho de _Amphiprion perideraion_ a dizer Ahhh - Reef 720l

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Boas Ricardo,

pelo que vejo, as posturas continuas a conseguir, é pena é não se conseguir o desenvolvimento total.

Grande reef este de 200litros, que também tive o prazer de ver ao vivo.

Abraço
NUno

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo

Obrigado pela tua resposta vou tentar fazer o mesmo para tentar conseguir uma melhor foto.

Formidável a foto do _Amphiprion perideraion_ os meus parabéns!!!
Que achas de mostrar um pouco os belos corais que tens?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Nuno Pereira, o casal continua a pôr mas ultimamente não tenho feito tentativas para fazer crescer os alevins.

Pedro Pacheco, pois é tenho só ainda fotos de peixes, em breve vou começar a tirar retratos aos corais, afinal é mais fácil, não se mexem tanto!

Hoje coloquei as ventoinhas a funcionar, no Reef de 720l que está no sotão a temperatura já chegou aos 27ºC.

abraço

----------


## João Ribeiro

Os meus parabéns Ricardo,belos registos!!

Deixo aqui também uma foto do macho de _Premnas biaculeatus_.



Abraço,
João

----------


## Heitor Simões

Ricardo,

Estou doido com as tuas fotos

Para quando organizares um curso para a malta

Eu tenho uma sala de formação na minha empresa, fica no centro do pais

e podemos passar aqui um sabado a aprender.

E depois vamos beber uns copos

eheheh

Fica a sugestão
 :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Oi Heitor, calculo que ainda não conheças as fotos do João Ribeiro, essas sim são de arrepiar!!! Quanto a cursos de iniciação à fotografia já existe um tópico com algumas ideias sobre o mesmo. O que eu sei de fotografia foi a fotografar de forma que não estou apto a dar formação a ninguém, apenas uma dica ou outra!

Abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

Palavras para quê? :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
cada vez me espanta mais este Forum. Além de saberem muito, muito de aquas, sabem de quase tudo.
parabéns
M. Faria

----------


## João Cotter

As fotos do João Ribeiro são de arrepiar sem dúvida. Mas, Ricardo, olha que tu também já vais provocando uns bons arrepios  :SbOk2:  
Gostava de ver novamente ao vivo a evolução desses aquários.
Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado mais uma vez!!!

João Cotter quando quiseres aparecer és bem-vindo!!! Se tiveres tempo podemos fazer um tour e passar também pelo reef do João Ribeiro, que está um espectáculo!

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Se tiveres tempo podemos fazer um tour e passar também pelo reef do João Ribeiro, que está um espectáculo!


Eu entro nesse tour! Depois podemos terminar cá em casa para a tão dificil visita (tua e do João Ribeiro!!!)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Mais algumas fotos do aquário de 720l: 




_Lobophyton pauciflorum_


_Lobophyllia_ sp.


_Strombus_ sp.


_Amphiprion perideraion_


_Amphiprion ocellaris_

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Tive o prazer de os ter visto ao vivo e só tenho a dizer que te faltam tirar muitas mais fotos para que, quem ainda não tenha tido o prazer de ver esses aquários ao vivo, o possa fazer por aqui.
A qualidade das fotos também sem reparos.
Já agora esse Stombus caiu e levantou essa aragonite toda ou o que se passou ?

António

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá António,

Quando quiseres rever os meus aquários és bem-vindo. E o teu como vai? Conseguiste resolver o problema das Aiptasias?

Quanto ao Strombus apanhei-o de costas a tentar endireitar-se, ele enterra o pé na areia funcionando de alavanca. Esta operação é feita em 2/3 tentativas e levanta sempre uma pequena nuvem de areia.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

esta espectacular!!!!!!!!!!! :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :tutasla:  


 cumprimentos:

 pedro.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

O que é que se passa aqui? Isto é um forum de aquariofilia marinha ou de fotografia?  :Olá:   :Palmas:   :Olá:   :Palmas:  .
Agora a sério,PARABÉNS!!!FORÇA continuem as fotos estão "simplesmente" espetaculares.Fico-me por aqui não sei o que dizer mais....

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos tiradas já á algum tempo, mas que demonstram bem para quem não conhece ao vivo a beleza e os seres dos 2 aquários que o Ricardo Rodrigues têm em casa.  





































Abraço,
João

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Realmente um aquario 5 estrelas ,com bons espeçimes,e uma grande apresentaçao.
tens uma boa coleçao de favias...... :yb665:  
Como nao podia deixar de ser o meu fotografo de eleiçao mais uma vez me surpreendeu,os meus parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ...tens uma boa coleçao de favias......


Olá Paulo,
será que querias dizer _Fungia sp._?  :Admirado:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rui Damião

Olá Ricardo,
Como ainda não tive o prazer de os ver ao vivo coisa que qualquer membro adorava de certeza.
Deixo aqui os parabéns por todas as fotos que aqui colocas-te são todas conseguidas com muita paciência, eu dou muito valor a isso pois bem sei o que passo para tirar algumas fotos aos meus.
Já agora tb queria dar os parabens ao João Ribeiro pelas fotos que tirou estão excelentes.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Por acaso era,as minhas desculpas...errar é humano!!!!

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, não há fotos que exprimam a beleza dos aquários do Ricardo, apesar de estarem muito bem tiradas(parabéns ao João Ribeiro). Já tive o prazer de mais que uma vez ver os reefs do Ricardo ao vivo e de todos que vi (não desconsiderando os outros) os dele foi os que me motivaram a entrar neste hobbie espectacular, são lindos, bem tratados e com muito bom gosto, mais uma vez PARABÉNS  :Olá:  ao Ricardo e um dia espero ter um reef como os dele.

Um Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

O casal de Palhaços adoptou recentemente as Xenias como a sua anémona.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Fotos ESPETACULARES. Vão a concurso não?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado João Carlos Pereira.

Júlio, sabes que espécie de _Acropora_ é esta que veio parar ao meu Reef de 720l?


_Fungia_ no reef de 200l

----------


## João Ribeiro

Ricardo,

Simplesmente maravilhoso este registo, 5* :yb677:  



Abraço,
João

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Ricardo,

É um espectáculo ver esse casal de _A.perideraion_ a mergulhar nesse tufo de xenias. Podias fazer um videozinho...era engraçado!  :HaEbouriffe:  

*PS-* Foi um prazer conhecer-te, e poder ver esses aquários muito bons :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Oi Ricardo,

O prazer foi meu receber a vossa visita! Gostava de fazer outro video do aquário mas desta vez com melhor qualidade de imagem, se por acaso algum dos presentes tiver uma câmara com 3CCD e quiser dar cá um saltinho para fazer uns takes era óptimo. Ainda não tenho é o cabo firewire para passar para o Mac.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Epá ... tenho a câmara com que foi feito o evento do reeffórum (mini DV) com saída firewire e respectivo cabo.

Se quiseres, é só combinarmos.
Entretanto se não conseguires passar para mac, passamos para PC e levas em disco para passar para o MAC.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Era óptimo Rui, se um dia destes tiveres disponibilidade e vontade para o fazer combinamos. julgo que 30min. de imagem é mais do que suficiente para o que quero fazer.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Júlio, sabes que espécie de _Acropora_ é esta que veio parar ao meu Reef de 720l?


Olá Ricardo  :Olá:  

Penso tratar-se de uma Acropora humilis.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Realmente essa foto do palhaço está espectacular!




> Penso tratar-se de uma Acropora humilis.


Não sei que espécie poderá ser, mas humilis não é concerteza! Os braços da humilis são bastante mais grossos...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá:  

Parece-me que a foto da acropora é uma que "foi" até Lisboa de minha casa.

Se bem que foram várias, penso que é uma que era da mesma espécie da que mantive



Acropora gemmifera

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Também penso tratar-se de uma Acropora humilis. Existem varios tipos. 
Podem ver algumas variações em:

http://www.zeovit.com/forums/showthread.php?t=893

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desculpe insistir mas a forma da acro que o Ricardo colocou nada tem a ver com a que o Juca colocou. A humilis e aliás a gemmifera (e tenho grandes dúvidas quanto à classificação da que o Juca coloca - pode muito bem ser uma gemmifera) são muito mais grossas e a ponta mais arredondada.

Aqui fica a foto da minha gemmifera verde...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo

É bem possível que a minha seja uma gemmifera. As pontas são grossas e arredondadas.

Mas, se a minha é uma gemmifera, não é o mesmo tipo de pólipo da gemmifera verde que colocaste  :Icon Cry: 

Acho que ainda morro de velho sem conseguir encontrar o nome correcto de cada espécie  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Acho que ainda morro de velho sem conseguir encontrar o nome correcto de cada espécie


Não és o único Júlio, o proprio Veron também sente o mesmo. A identificação correcta de um coral é uma tarefa difícil que não se limita apenas à comparação de fotografias com os livros. A própria definição de espécie não se adapta bem a alguns corais, tal como acontece nas plantas.

Diogo, essa tua Acropora é bem bonita!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Acho que ainda morro de velho sem conseguir encontrar o nome correcto de cada espécie


Tu e a maioria de nós!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Já agora o que poderá ser esta que comprei hoje... humilis... gemmifera (não sei!!!)





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb624: 

Dentro do mesmo raciocinio, e partindo do principio que a minha esta errada, será uma humilis e a minha uma gemmifera.

Vou corrigir a nome que lhe tinha dado.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Juca,

Sinceramente, e não percebendo eu muito disto :yb663:  , entre uma humillis e uma gemmifera, a tua é uma humillis! Os coralites das suas são diferentes, e as humillis mais grossas.

Fui ao baú "roubar" esta foto:


Acho que as dúvidas poderam colocar-se com outras espécies parecidas...principalmente com os coralites parecidos com os das humillis.
http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...rals%20SPS.htm

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Acroporas à parte aqui vai uma foto da Dory e de uma _Tridacna derasa_:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Parabéns! Excelente a foto da Dory.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Essa foto da Dory partiu-me todo.... e a da tridacna não fica nada a dever, é dos "corais" mais difíceis de focar.
Parabéns Ricardo, está brutal.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Acroporas à parte aqui vai uma foto da Dory e de uma _Tridacna derasa_:


Ricardo  :Admirado: 

Precisamos destas fotos na nossa Galeria  :EEK!:

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

... por acaso essa foto da tridacna não se vai habilitar a ganhar o concurso de fotos?... :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

eu nem sei o que dizer 
fiquei sem palavras  :EEK!:  
 :Palmas:   :SbOk:   :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado pessoal! A Tridacna até foi fácil de fotografar Pedro, claro que tenho utilizado o tripé e isso ajuda a uma focagem mais perfeita. Um facto curioso que deve estar relatado em tudo o que é artigo sobre fotografia de aquários mas que eu ainda não me tinha apercebido na prática é a influência que tem fotografar um objecto com a lente exactamente paralela ao vidro ou com um ângulo ligeiro. Fiz umas experiências e neste último caso as fotos tiradas exactamente com os mesmo parâmetros ficam com uma sombra. Pedro Pacheco, as tuas Montiporas digitatas verdes estão espectaculares, a ver se coloco fotos.

Júlio, vou então passar as fotos que tenho para a nossa galeria.

Este fim de semana que passou emprestaram-me uma câmara de filmar que deu para colher umas imagens divertidas, a ver se consigo fazer a montagem dessas imagens para vos mostrar. Esta máquina que utilizei tem já uma boa qualidade mas o que eu queria mesmo era usar uma com 3CCD... Só assim os tipos de Hollywood me deixam candidatar aos Óscares!!!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

:SbOk:  quero ver fotos dessas montiporas. Fico a espera desse video.

----------


## António Paes

Excelentes fotografias Ricardo  :Pracima:  .

António

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Mais umas fotos fresquinhas:


_Turbinaria reniformis_ (Origem Mar Vermelho)


Frags colocados recentemente (_Caulastrea furcata_ sp. Origem AVG, _Montipora digitata_ Origem João Ribeiro e Pedro Pacheco, _Pocillopora damicornis_ sp. Origem Diogo Lopes, _Acropora_ sp. Origem João Ribeiro)


_Caulastrea furcata_


_Millepora alcicornis_ (Coral fogo extremamente irritante ao toque - Origem Mar Vermelho)


Macho de _Amphiprion ocellaris_ (7 anos de idade)


_Rhodactis mussoides_


Geral

----------


## Rui Bessa

Ora aí está, mais um reef cheio de vida e côr :tutasla:  
Parabéns!
Essa Turbinária Reniformis está com um aspecto muito bom :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo

Estou a ver que continuas a melhorar os teus aquários. É formidável ver que com os anos fica cada vez melhor.
Parabéns e contínua a colocar fotos, principalmente dos aquários da garagem.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Mais uma:

*Amphiprion perideraion
*

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Magnifica foto Ricardo  :Palmas:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá Ricardo, os teus aquários continuam espectaculares e cheios de saúde como sempre, felizes dos peixes que forem adquiridos por ti, pois irão morar para vivendas de luxo com piscina :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Parabéns e continua com essa paixão e dedicação :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Notas: Espero que os Clarki´s estejam bem :SbOk:  


Um abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas Ricardo excelentes fotos :EEK!:   e belo aqua :tutasla:  , qual é a maquina por ti utilizada e que tratamento das a essas belas fotos??

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado.

Jose Neves, utilizo uma 350D e estas fotos foram feitas com lente macro Tamron 90mm.

*Paracanthurus hepatus*


Variedade preta de _Amphiprion ocellaris_


Cardinal de Bangaii (*Pterapogon kauderni*)


*Amphiprion perideraion*

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ricardo que fotos de impressionantes !
A foto do Ocellaris tem uma cara que so uma mae podia amar  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Novo lapso Ricardo  :Icon Cry: 

Tambem não temos estas fotos na nossa Galeria  :yb620:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

O aquário do sotão (como é chamado cá em casa) faz em breve 3 anos de existência. Desde a sua montagem foram poucas as alterações feitas: colocação de RV na sump para aumentar o filtro biológico, mudança de escumador. A adição de kalkwasser passou a ser manual e é feita esporadicamente, o funcionamento contínuo do reactor de cálcio mantém o KH e Ca em níveis óptimos. As mudanças de água foram mensais (20%) nos 2 primeiros anos e passaram a bimestrais desde que nasceu a minha filha. de 3 em 3 meses a sump e o areão (areia viva) são aspirados para remoção de sedimentos. Quinzenalmente é feita uma ressuspensão manual dos sedimentos da RV que está praticamente toda coberta de corais.

A população de peixes mantém-se inalterada hà 2 anos, Recentemente introduzi uma Turbinaria grande (taça rosa ao centro) proveniente do meu antigo aq. de 200l. O nº de Fungias foi reduzido a 10 por falta de espaço no areão. Alguns dos corais estão bastante grandes mas não afectam o crescimento dos demais.

Mais algumas fotos:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boa Noite,

Este aquario está fantástico. É gigante e ao vivo as cores e dimensões dos corais impressionam mesmo. O sarcophyton da direita é brutalmente gigante, o maior coral que já vi até hoje. 

Além disso gosto da variedade e principalmente da escolha dos corais moles que dão um movimento muito bom ao aquario.
É sem dúvida um dos meus aquarios de maior referência.

Noto um crescimento muito grande no ''fire coral''

Gostava de ter estado ai com mais tempo, para apreciar melhor esses detalhes mas fica pra próxima vez.

E excelentes fotos como sempre!!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

esta muito bonito nem sei o que dizer  :tutasla:   :SbOk:  
daqui por uns anos tambem quero um assim .
Parabens amigo
Um abraço deste amigo 
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas caros companheiros,

Mais algumas fotos dos outros aquários cá de casa:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Ricardo  :Olá:  

Continuas a manter por aí uns belos exemplares vou precisar de umas dicas para uns corais cá para o novo sistema, temos de combinar quando isto estiver em condições de receber mais material que é para eu não fazer asneira nem na aquisição nem na zona de colocação.
Depois eu chateio  :yb665:  

Um abraço

----------


## Rui Bessa

Boas :Olá:  
Ó Ricardo tens cá umas fotos... :EEK!:  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  é de ficar boquiaberto!
És daqueles aquariófilistas q não engana, quanto mais tempo passa, melhor fica o teu sistema :Pracima:  
Parabéns!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras. Quanto mais tempo passa melhor ficam os aquários, não só devido ao equilíbrio biológico que é alcançado assim como ao tamanho que os corais atingem e a todo o conjunto que se vai tornando mais harmonioso.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva Ricardo,

Já tinha por várias vezes consultado este tópico e acompanhei a evolução do teu aquario de propagação no reefcentral, mas ainda não me tinha manifestado.

Estão de facto 5 estrelas e dá-me um gozo enorme ver estas fotos. Não me importava nada de ter um aquário semelhante a um dos teus, qualquer um está muito bem.

Só por uma vez visitei a tua casa e gostaria imenso voltar a ver os teus aquários.

Se fosse possível... podes colocar o setup do aquário de 720L? Que reactores de cálcio utilizas?

Qual a tua frequência actual de TPA's? 
Costumas "pulverizar/nebulizar"  a rocha e corais com uma bomba acessória pré-TPA? Colocando na coluna de água detritos para serem retirados na TPA? 
Eu habitualmente faço isto, mas tenho algum receio de "libertar" demasiada carga orgânica para a coluna de água de uma só vez.

Mais uma vez... os meus parabéns!  :Pracima:  

Um abraço,  :SbBienvenu1:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Realmente amigo Ricardo........palavras para quê???? Magnificas essas fotos e esse equilibrio....

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Realmente espetaculares...



P.S. Devias mover o tópico para os "setup´s"

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado mais uma vez pelas vossas palavras  :Smile: 

*Ricardo Pinto* Quando vieres para estas bandas telefona-me para combinarmos uma vinda cá a casa. Faz parte do gozo a partilha dos aquários com o pessoal e dois dedos de conversa sobre o assunto! Respondendo às tuas questões, o reactor de cálcio que utilizo é o de sempre: Aquamedic Calcium Reactor 1000, neste momento estou a usar areão grosso de coral e o pH está ajustado para os 6,5. Faço mudanças de água mensalmente de 20% (140l) com água natural, de 3 em 3 meses aproveito para aspirar os sedimentos do areão, sump e coluna seca. A ressuspensão de sedimentos é feita manualmente e antes de efectuar a mudança de água. Como o faço habitualmente a quantidade de sedimentos está controlada. Aqui vai o setup resumido:

Aquário 200 x 62 x 60cm
Sump com 2 compartimentos 90 x 50 x 45 (medidas aproximadas, depois edito para colocar as certas)
Iluminação 3 x 250W 10000K (7h), 2 x 30W T8 actínicas (12h) 
Bomba de retorno Eheim 1060 (2200l/h)
Escumador ATI BM250
Bombas de circulação 2 x Tunze 6100 ambas ligadas a um Singlecontroller
Osmorregulador Tunze Osmolator Universal
Reactor de Cálcio Aquamedic Calcium Reactor 1000
Controlador de temperatura ligado a uma ventoinha grande (verão)
Termostatos Eheim/Jager 200 + 300W
Substrato areia viva misturada com aragamax SS
Rocha viva Indonésia (não sei quantos kilos)

*João Carlos Pereira* Deixo ao critério dos Moderadores a mudança de tópico para a área dos Setup. O objectivo aqui foi a partilha dos meus animais e não fazer um diário da montagem ou mostrar o equipamento.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Mais umas fotos tiradas com a lente EF 24-70L (obrigado Christian):

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas,

Vi este aquário vivo e so tenho uma coisa a dizer... Nunca tinha visto um sarcophiton tão grande em tantos aquários que vi até hoje. loooooooool.

O aquário está lindo, alias, até o de propagação se encontra super estável e não tem material todo XPTY como se vê em alguns aquários.

Uma prova viva que não é o material XPTY que é bom e não é preciso gastarmos rios de  em coisa futeis.


Abraço e boa contiuação do novo progecto.  :Wink: .

----------


## Christian Gnad

Sempre que precises.
Estão excelentes, ainda mais, porque foram tiradas a 200àHora!
Quando quiseres tirar mais algumas é só avisares.

No que toca ao aquário, dispensa comentários! E o novo projecto está a correr bem?

 Abraço

----------


## Matias Gomes

fantásticas as fotos, parabéns.

qual o nome desse coral?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Tiago Sousa, a escolha do material é importante mas a dedicação à manutenção do aquário pode levar a que os resultados sejam melhores.

Christian, mais uma vez obrigado pela tua disponibilidade em relação à lente, o novo projecto está a correr muito bem.

Matias Gomes, esse coral pertence ao género Psammocora, é um dos meus corais preferidos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

No passado dia 2 de Novembro o aquário do sotão completou o seu 4ª aniversário. Num futuro próximo irei lançar um tópico ou quem sabe algo mais sobre a evolução deste aquário desde a fase da sua construção até ao momento actual. Deixo-vos algumas macro-fotografias tiradas recentemente.

_Acropora_ sp. pontas roxas


_Briareum_ sp. "Green Star Polyps"


Clavularia sp.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá a todos, já tive a oportunidade de conhecer os aquários do Ricardo e em particular este,  digo-vos que não há foto nenhuma que consiga ilustrar a beleza e saúde deste aquário, última vez que o vi foi à 2 anos +/- por isso agora deve estar ainda mais espectacular, espero Ricardo que quando for a Portugal possa dar aí um salto.
Dos aquas que vi, é sem dúvida o que transpira natureza, equilíbrio, saúde, não há palavras, Ricardo continua porque és de certeza absoluta dos aquariófilos mais apaixonados e competentes que conheço.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Ricardo,

Como tem evoluido o teu aquário?
Sendo um dos aquários mais bonitos que já vi e um dos meus aquários de referência tenho curiosidade em ver fotos recentes. Gostava de rever esse belo ecossistema.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras. Neste momento o aquário encontra-se num estado de clímax, os corais ocuparam praticamente todo o espaço luminoso possível. A simples tarefa de limpar o vidro transformou-se num acto demorado de astúcia que requer a intervenção de diferentes ferramentas desde a simples escova de dentes até ao raspador comprido. O íman já não entra até porque uma das Montiporas e Turbinarias encostaram completamente ao vidro. Cada vez que mexo no aquário vejo-me obrigado a retirar ou cortar corais para aliviar espaço. Em breve planeio fazer alterações na iluminação.

*Isaias Rola*, como vai a vida em C. Verde? Quando é que regressas?

*Nuno Silva*, quando é que podemos ver fotos do teu aquário? Quando passares por estas bandas aparece para veres este e os meus outros aquários.

Aqui vão mais umas fotos de ontem:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Expectacular!

Se eu tinha algumas duvidas em relação ao crescimento dos corais com Hqi, agora foram-se, tou parvo, de boca aberta!

Se quiseres fazer uma "poda" diz qualquer coisa, que eu fico com alguns frags!

Realmente tá muito bom!

Que vitaminas dás tu aos corais....lol!

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Outstanding Ricardo !
E uma maravilha ver estes corais crescer e encher o aqua  :Pracima:  

PS Tenho pena de nao ter habilidade de tirar belas fotos como tu  :Whistle:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Ricardo.

O meu aquário está a com um ano e pico de idade, já passou por muita coisas coitadito mas agora está melhor, tenho é de arranjar quem me tire umas fotos decentes para colocar aqui.

O teu aquário está fantástico, é pena eu não andar por essas bandas porque tenho muita vontade de rever esse sistema ao vivo. Adoro os teus corais moles. Acho que vais ter de fazer umas valentes podas ou então terás de conctruir um ainda maior.

Que alterações pensas fazer na iluminação?

Como é que estás a fazer a circulação com tantos corais e tão grandes?

Estás só com o reactor de cálcio?ou ainda adicionas kalk esporádicamente?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Nuno,

Em relação à iluminação vou remover a minha calha DIY e colocar 3 reflectores Lumenbright utilizando os mesmo 3 x 250W agora em lâmpadas do tipo E40. Os balastros vão ser os mesmos (ferromagnéticos).

A circulação devido ao crescimento dos corais tem diminuído porque não fiz nenhuma alteração na posição ou nº de bombas. Continuam a funcionar as 2 Tunze Stream 6100 (12000l/h) e a bomba de retorno Eheim 1060 (2200l/h).

Continuo a usar o mesmo reactor de Cálcio (Aquamedic Calcium Reactor 1000) e o kalk ultmamente não tenho adicionado.

Queremos ver fotos (boas ou más  :Smile:  ) desse aquário!!!

abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Ricardo,

Fiz-te a vontade  :SbOk:  
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16836

Queria saber da circulação porque calculava que com corais desse tamanho fosse muito complicado fazer circular a água convenientemente.
Não notas que, devido à pouca circulação e ao crescimento dos corais (que te deve impossibilitar a aspiração do areão) que se acumula porcaria no areão?cianos?diatomáceas?

Coloca ai uma foto do fire coral... adoro esse coral. E já que vais pegar na máquina aproveita e tira mais umas fotos aos detalhes desses teus magnificos habitantes.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Nuno,

Não sou muito fã de circulação a mais no aquário no caso de aquários mistos (corais moles + duros) como o meu. De vez em quando aparecem cianobactérias no areão mas depois tornam a desaparecer e não é por aspirar, é da própria água e do equiíbrio biológico do aquário.

Vou então tirar mais umas fotos, além do coral fogo tens mais alguma preferência?

abraço

O coral fogo está a ser engolido por uma _Montipora capricornis_, coloquei-a demasiado perto e quando dei por ela já era tarde, agora vou deixar a natureza actuar.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva Ricardo,

Os teus aquários estão excelentes.

Gosto muito dos teus sistemas, principalmente pela maturidade dos aquários.

Muito obrigado por nos teres recebido aí em tua casa no outro dia.

Um abraço,

----------


## Nuno Justino

Hoje tive a oportunidade de visitar este oceanário.
Completamente sem palavras. Belíssimos aquários.
Parabéns Ricardo!

Abraço,

Nuno Justino Ferreira

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, descobri agora o teu tópico.

Então por aqui não há novidades?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Bruno,

Novidades sim, este aquário que tinha mais de 5 anos foi desmontado recentemente e será remontado em breve destinando-se unicamente a corais SPS. A população de peixes e de corais encontra-se temporariamente instalada nos meus outros aquários.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, bem que abuso de aqua!  :Palmas:   :EEK!:

----------

